
Mailcatcher - mooreds
https://mailcatcher.me/
======
guessmyname
You’re one of today’s lucky 10,000 —
[https://xkcd.com/1053/](https://xkcd.com/1053/)

I remember using Mailcatcher back in 2013 when it was very popular among the
Ruby and PHP community.

Later, I switch to MailHog
_—[https://github.com/mailhog/MailHog](https://github.com/mailhog/MailHog) —_
written in Go during the Docker boom.

I have since stopped writing integrations tests for emails but I still
recommend them to junior developers.

